# Bord Gais Switcher - ESB Solicitors Letter



## DaveD (5 Jun 2009)

My electricity supply was switched to Bord Gais in mid April and I received a letter from ESB, dated 17th April, confirming the closure of my account and thanking me for my custom. I didn't receive a final bill to pay but paid no attention as I've paid by direct debit under their "equaliser" plan for the last 7 years. I assumed that maybe a final bill takes longer to arrive. Yesterday I received a solicitors letter demanding payment of the final bill amount by return post of they would "issue proceedings". There were no contact phone numbers for the solicitors offices only the main ESB 1850 number.

So, not at all happy with this I rang the ESB today and was told the my final bill was sent by email only, no paper copy was sent. Apparently I signed up for eBilling in February - its possible but I have no recollection of this so have to take them at their word. The direct debit was cancelled by "the ESB back office" due to an error in their systems which cancels all direct debits paid under the equaliser plan when an account is closed - but before the final bill is issued! So even if I had received a final paper bill I would have had to read it very carefully to notice that their was a payment date in the "pay by" box and remember that previous bills said "direct debit" instead.

ESB tell me that they issued a paper reminder on 2nd June, this has yet to reach me. The solicitors letter is dated 3rd June. Turns out that the solicitors company is actually an internal ESB solicitor.

So due to an error on the part of ESB that they are very aware of their first action on an overdue bill is to send a solicitors letter demanding payment or else.

Others will more than likely also receive one of these so don't think they're picking on you only. The ESB have said they will send out a letter of apology, but overall seemed a bit dismissive. Obviously not to happy about losing customers to competitors.


----------



## mathepac (5 Jun 2009)

Same topic, different thread - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=114266


----------



## markpb (5 Jun 2009)

DaveD said:


> Apparently I signed up for eBilling in February - its possible but I have no recollection of this so have to take them at their word.



If you create an account on their website to view your bills online, it automatically cancels your paper bills and instead emails you when a new bill is available.


----------



## mro (5 Jun 2009)

markpb said:


> If you create an account on their website to view your bills online, it automatically cancels your paper bills and instead emails you when a new bill is available.




Not true i signed up online to view my bills but i still receive paper bills


----------



## markpb (5 Jun 2009)

That must be a mistake on their part because the ESB website says in numerous places that when you sign up, you won't get paper bills anymore.


----------



## amtc (5 Jun 2009)

Yes I would like to view usage etc but when I enquired was told if I registered online, I would be switched automatically to ebilling and no paper bills would issue. 

Years ago, I had a summer job in the ESB. Folding mountains of solicitors letters for any amount over £20. They just came pre-printed and signed and I got paid £140 for folding and envelope inserting!


----------



## Complainer (19 Jun 2009)

They gave the impression to Conor Pope Pricewatch that this was an isolated incident [broken link removed] but it seems that this was not the case!


----------



## SLS (19 Jun 2009)

I've know of two other incidents from people that I know that have switched providers in the last few months. A call to the customer services dept seem to get the same response

For a company that  supposedly has great customer service and billing systems it seems quite amazing, but I guess it was bound to happen


----------



## DaveD (22 Jun 2009)

Just to follow up - I got an apology letter from the ESB about a week after I rang to complain. Said they were very sorry a "mistake had been made" and looked forward to helping me in the future.

I doubt very much that a mistake had been made and can say with certainty that I won't be an ESB customer ever again.


----------



## Don_08 (25 Jun 2009)

ESB actually owe me money as I was in credit on my bill - maybe I should issue a solicitors letter!!    Still waiting to get it back.


----------



## Havana (25 Jun 2009)

There was a news piece on aertel last week where the esb had issued an apology for sending out there letters in error!


----------



## Madangan (5 Jul 2009)

Don_08 said:


> ESB actually owe me money as I was in credit on my bill - maybe I should issue a solicitors letter!!  Still waiting to get it back.


 

Don 08,

Did you get your money back yet..how long have you had to wait as I have just made the switch and esb owe me €1,800!


----------



## rmelly (5 Jul 2009)

Madangan said:


> Don 08,
> 
> Did you get your money back yet..how long have you had to wait as I have just made the switch and esb owe me €1,800!


 
Maybe the person who nicked new switchers bank account details from Bord Gais will read this and credit your bank account...


----------

